

Netflix changes terms to terminate accounts that use a VPN - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/services/123459269/netflix-changes-terms-terminate-accounts-use-vpn

======
Tunecrew
I'm sort of in this category - using a DNS redirecting service in order to
access US based streaming services.

I'm in a particular painful category too - I live in Jamaica, an English
speaking country that gets lumped into "Latin America" for the purposes of
most US media - so we actually do have a Netflix Latin America & Caribbean
service available, at the same price, except that the selection sucks compared
to the US service, and a lot of the content is overdubbed in Spanish. Same
things happens to us for HBO, TNT, etc.

Netflix will get the big torrent-based FU from me if they do this... they're
going to lose thousands (possibly tens of thousands) of customers from this.

